

Oh, the Places You'll Go - infinity
http://homepages.ius.edu/harrisla/places.htm

======
mattront
The Burning Man film version of the poem is great:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahv_1IS7SiE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahv_1IS7SiE)

